# Please help a new budgie ower



## Cloudandnoname (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello , hey, hi 

If you’re reading this I’d like to say thank you 

I just have a bunch of questions about budgies since I’m a new owner and honestly vets in my country cost so much money and I’m not saying I don’t care about my budgies but the fact is a check up alone is more money than food for a month for ME. Anyways here are pictures of my budgies.

The blue bird is named cloud (in my language) and the green still has no name yet 


Cloud - he’s friendly , he’s sweet , he’s bonding with me. I think it’s a he , his cere is changing colors which I’m excited for. He acts healthy but sometimes he sneezes a lot. Both of the birds are moulting so I think it’s just because of the dander. there is water from his cere holes , is it congestetion ? There is no color to the water it literally is translucent. 

No name- he’s older than cloud, and I rescued both of them from a place that doesn’t exactly treat animals well. I wish I could rescue them all I just don’t have a lot of money for it. Anyways his feet are dark and his beak top looks short , he also sleeps by leaning on his chest which is kinda making me worry a bit. He can’t fly he uses his feet and beak to climb around. 

Oh and no name is mean to cloud , cloud usually comes closer to no name and I think is trying to regurgitate and feed no name , or tries to preen no name but no name does this soft peck (hostile) 

Do they hate each other ? Are they healthy ???

For their breaks I have mineral cuttlebone in the cage, and mineral omega flakes. I also spread anti mite spray in the cage once a week. 

I hope they’re ok and I hope nothings wrong.


----------



## niteowl (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm not an expert on budgies, so maybe someone will have better advice.

If Cloud has water coming from the cere, I would take him to the vet. I know that it can be expensive, but budgies hide there illness very well (survival instinct). Maybe you could ask the vet if they offer a payment plan. If you clean their cage more throughout the day, it may reduce the amount of dander and may help reduce the sneezing. 

Also, is there a reason for using the mite spray? Did they previously have mites? 

Were they housed together before you took over? And Cloud looks to be a regular budgie, while Mr. Green (is it okay if I call no name Mr. Green for now?) looks to be larger, like an English budgie. That might contribute to their behavior, but I really don't know.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Cloud and No-Name are very sweet  No-Name is a male, and Cloud is a female. Because you have a mixed-gender pair, be sure to do all you can to discourage breeding:

https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html

If No-Name is moulting, it's normal for him to be sneezing more, and budgie sneezes are wet, like peoples' are. If you notice a lot of discharge or buildup around his nares (nostrils) however, you should take him to the vet for a proper diagnosis.

You don't need to spray mite spray in the cage as it could irritate their lungs! Just keep their cage clean and you have nothing to worry about 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Be sure to read through the forums to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help.

We hope to see more of Cloud and No-Name (will he have a name soon?)!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please do not use mite spray - that could well be causing the sneezing and may also cause respiratory problems long-term.

As Starling Wings indicated, you have a mixed gender pair and need to be very careful to discourage breeding. They are very cute, by the way!! 

Rearranging their cage frequently, and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. 

I'd remove the wooden dowel perch and replace it with a natural wood perch of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

Pressure Sores

Look at this information in this link for good perch suggestions:

Essentials for a Great Cage

Make sure you have safe toys for them to play with and give them a healthy diet. 

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes

Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi welcome to you, Cloud, and Noname :wave:

You’ve been given the best advice above! Please read the links above, and the Stickies . We have lots of current information on all aspects of budgie care, and how to keep your two little ones happy and healthy. :thumbsup:


----------

